# Switch Dämpfer 171mm??



## badmatt (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
bin jetzt glücklicher Besitzer eines Switch 02  , allerdings wollte ich den Federweg gerne etwas aufstocken. 
In früheren Threads war immer die Rede von einem Dämpfer für das switch 03 in der ziemlich unmöglichen Länge von 171mm.
Hat jemand so einen?
Habe schon bei Shock Therapy nachgefragt, dort konnte man mir aber nur einen mit 180mm Einbaulänge anbieten  .
Danke schon mal


----------



## TeamKlokke (11. Juni 2005)

Ich hab einen, aber leider verbaut.   Also ich hab vor drei Tagen auch mal bei Shock Therapy nachgefragt, wegen einem neuen Dämpfer und die meinten sie haben noch ein paar Fox Vanilla R in 171 mm Einbaulänge da. Auf Wunsch können sie dir auch ProPedal einbauen. Wundert mich also, dass sie dir sagen sie haben keine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badmatt (11. Juni 2005)

Merkwürdig, dann probiere ich es einfach nochmal  
Danke


----------



## iNSANE! (17. Juni 2005)

was isn normal fürne Länge im SWITCH?! Ich vergess des dauernd...und wieviel Hub hätte son 171mm Exote?


----------



## bang kenobi (17. Juni 2005)

hi...
vor 2003 war ein 165mm dämpfer verbaut, ab 2004 ein 190er (weiß nicht ob 05 nochmal aufgestockt wurde, die 150mm fw sind auf jeden fall geblieben)
der 171er dämpfer hat einen hub von 44,45mm (1,75")...
ergibt ein übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:3,4 - net schlecht...
gruß max


----------



## lupomat (28. Juni 2005)

hallo,

es hat sich aber meiner meinung nach nicht nur die dämpferlänge geändert sondern auch die umlenkhebel! also einfach ein neuer dämpfer wird dir nicht reichen! frag doch mal bei bikeaction nach bevor du unnötig geld rauswirfst! mfg lupomat


----------



## iNSANE! (29. Juni 2005)

Seit wann gibts des Switch denn eigentlich schon? Ich glaub es gibt kaumein Bike von dem ich schon soooo viele Tests gelesen hab*g*

Solls nen Nachfolger geben? 2006 nach meinen Infos noch nicht.


----------



## badmatt (1. Juli 2005)

@Lupomat: Ja, danke für den Hinweis, das ist korrekt. Die Hebel haben sich ebenfalls geändert. Hatte aber das Glück, von einem Forumsmitglied sowohl Dämpfer als auch Hebel eines Switch 03 zu bekommen.
Teile sind heute angekommen und werden gleich verbaut.
Bin schon mächtig gespannt.
Habe jetzt hier noch Umlenkhebel für ein Switch 02 rumliegen. Wenn die jemand braucht, PM an mich


----------



## Lo2Co (1. Juli 2005)

Weiß jemand, wo der 171mm Dämpfer so preislich liegt?


----------



## badmatt (1. Juli 2005)

Den Fox Vanilia R kriegst Du bei Shock Therapy für ca. 290,-  
Finde ich recht happig. Besser ist es wohl bei Ebay zu lauern


----------



## Lo2Co (1. Juli 2005)

Ach du sch***, ich wollte eigentlich nicht den ganzen Laden aufkaufen  

So viel Asche auf den Tisch legen und dann auch noch kein Lockout mehr...
Dann bekommt jetzt der alte Dämpfer halt n Service spendiert und gut is. 

@badmatt
Du verkaufst ja im Bikemarkt "Tuning"-Hebel. Sind die länger als die originalen, oder ist nur die Dämpferaufnahme tiefer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badmatt (1. Juli 2005)

Hebel sind genauso lang wie die alten. Haben aber drei zusätzliche Bohrungen für mehr Federweg. Bei meinem Switch in 16,5 zoll gab es von der Geo keine Probleme. Der Dämpfer steckte die Belastungen bisher gut weg, dann kam aber das Angebot für 110,- Dämpfer + Hebel zu kriegen. Naja, das hat mich dann doch gereizt


----------

